
Show HN: I created a platform to use Google’s Location History to fight Covid-19 - schafele
https://covid19tracing.org
======
alixaxel
Nice, I think they did something similar in China.

Cherry on top of the cake would be to provide an app, where people could
voluntary agree to anonymous location tracking and for their COVID-19 status
to be updated by health authorities (or themselves in case they already know).

Having that, I think it wouldn't be too complicated to alert other potentially
not infected people that someone that has been exposed to the virus was
nearby.

Once someone was diagnosed as being infected, would could taint and steralize
all the locations this person visited in the X number of days prior.

